#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  SSN College of Engineering Kanchipuram B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*SSN College Of Engineering Kanchipuram Year of Establishment:* 1996.
*SSN College Of Engineering Kanchipuram Affiliation:* Anna University.
*SSN College Of Engineering Kanchipuram Mode Of Admission:* TNEA.

*SSN College Of Engineering Kanchipuram Branches In Engineering:
*

Electrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringBiomedical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringInformation Technology
 
*Sri Sivasubramaniya Nadar College of Engineering , Kancheepuram- TNEA Cutoff  2014*
Branch Name

OC

BC

BCM

MBC

SC

SCA

ST


BIO MEDICAL ENGINEERING

197.5

196.75

194.75

193.5

180.25

181.25




CIVIL ENGINEERING

198.5

198

197.75

196.75

188

172.75




CHEMICAL ENGINEERING

197.25

196.75

196.5

193.5

183.5



138.5


COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGG.

198.5

198

197

195.75

186

170

158


ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG.

198.75

198.5

197.5

196.75

191

174.75

175


ELECTRICAL AND ELECTRONICS ENGG.

198.25

198

197

196

187.5

166.25




INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY

198

197.5

196.5

194.25

181.75

165

135.25


MECHANICAL ENGINEERING

199

198.5

198

197.5

191

184.25

176


 
*Fee Structure:*









Stream Name

Seats

Duration

Fee

Mode



Computer Science and Engineering

120

4 Year

Rs.32,500/- Per annum

Regular



Electrical Engineering

120

4 Year

Rs.40,000/- Per annum

Regular



Chemical Engineering

30

4 Year

Rs.40,000/- Per annum

Regular



Bio-Medical Engineering

60

4 Year

Rs.40,000/- Per annum

Regular



Information Technology

120

4 Year

Rs.40,000/- Per annum

Regular



Electronics and Communications Engineering

120

4 Year

Rs.40,000/- Per annum

Regular



Mechanical Engineering

60

4 Year

Rs.40,000/- Per annum

Regular

















 
*Placement:* Will be updated soon

*SSN College Of Engineering Kanchipuram Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* SSN Institutions, founded by Dr. Shiv Nadar, Chairman, HCL Technologies, stands out as a premier center of higher learning with a mission of pursuing excellence in education and research. The institutions, with their diverse and dynamic community of students offer a distinctive combination of some of the finest graduate, undergraduate and research programs, accomplished faculty, world class facilities and a residential campus set on a sprawling 250 acres of sylvan surroundings. SSN Institutions provide a variety of stimulating environments for intellectual development, free thinking, and personal growth, challenging its students with dynamic learning opportunities and equipping them with the skills, insights, attitudes and practical experiences that are necessary to take up responsibilities in the society. While students at SSN immerse themselves in academics, the college has a lot in store for them outside the classroom. Student life includes participation in sports, recreational & co-curricular activities and culturals. In short, at SSN, students will find an academic and social environment where everyone- from faculty members to peers help shape their future. SSN is a home to aesthetically designed buildings with state of the-art computer and internet facilities, modern workshops, seminar halls, auditoriums and well stocked libraries, sports and games fields in addition to an indoor stadium with gymnasium.

*Central library:* SSN Central Library, an air conditioned facility that houses nearly 46,000 volumes of books. An online journal database with a link to IEL (IEEE & IEE), ACM, Science Direct, SpringerLink.com and EBSCO is also available. The assortment of 206 national and 114 international journals and magazines is a major enabler for students in their study and research. The spacious reading area lends a calm and comfortable atmosphere for students and faculty members to pursue excellence in academic activity. The library is constantly augmented with the addition of about 1200 books every semester. It goes without saying that the library is equipped with all modern facilities at par with international standards.SSN also has Institutional membership in the libraries of IIT-Madras, Anna University, British Council, MALIBNET (Madras Library Network, Chennai) and DELNET (Developing Library Network, New Delhi).

Also available are 110 NPTEL video lectures and 129 web courses in various disciplines. This facility can be accessed inside the campus through intranet. Interactive lecturers through Anna EDUSAT Ku-Band are also available for the use of faculty and students.
Open from 8.00 a.m. to 8.30 p.m., The library owns a book bank section of 712 volumes to cater to the needs of some deserving candidates.

*SSN College Of Engineering Kanchipuram Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
There are separate hostels for boys and girls. The rooms are spaciously designed with adequate storage moving areas. The wi-fi facility extends to most of the hostels. In addition, some rooms are provided with a wired connection. Access to internet from hostels is a facility that aids the quest for knowledge. Each hostel is attached with a modern kitchen, a dining hall, a reading room with newspapers, periodicals and magazines, a TV and a telephone.

*SSN College Of Engineering Kanchipuram Address:* SSN College Of Engineering, 211/ 95, V.M. Street Mylapore, Chennai  600 004, India.






  Similar Threads: College of Engineering Andhra University Vishakhapatnam B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities JNTU College Of Engineering Kakinada B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities S J College of Engineering Mysore btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Kongu Engineering College Erode btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities SSN College Of Engineering Kanchipuram btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

